# What to do.....so depressed



## purplenail_girl (Dec 27, 2008)

I am new to these boards but pray that I can get some help and support. Well let me lay it on the line for you. I have been with my husaband for 14 yrs. Married for 10. We have 3 daughters together and a son due in March. I have a older son. My DH was a correctional officer and was caught having sex with an inmate. He really didn't want to tell me but had no choice as he lost his job and may have to do jail time. I tried my best to be by him and understand why he would do this. He blamed me and said that I wasn't there for him or wasn't loving enough. So 6 months down the line I am going over our phone bills and realize he is on the phone a lot right after work (he also got a part-time job at a strip club). So to find out he has been talking with another women again my fault! I keep putting him down and getting pissed. I have been faithful to him always. So I packed up the 4 kids and moved in with my mother. He has stopped all contact with the women(so he says) and says he wants us back. I just amm not to sure I can do it anymore. He also didn't have any money for x-mas presents and hasn't talked to the kids in 2 weeks. I love him but what he has done is killing me. I also am a SAHM so I have NO imcome. I feel hopeless and depressed. If I go back our life will just continue. I asked him to get help with me but he hasn't replyed. I also asked him to quit the strip club job and he refuses. I guess that is his answer.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like you answered your own question. Hubby is a sex addict.


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

"I asked him to get help with me but he hasn't replyed. I also asked him to quit the strip club job and he refuses. "

I think you have your answer...
He wants a marriage only on his terms.


----------



## moongoddess (Aug 13, 2009)

if a guy cheats, you can forgive him. If he continues, knowing it'll hurt you, he has a disconnect. I mean, i think a person who cheats and gets used to lying, gets desencitized to it. And what about the inmate he was sleeping with, wow. There is a reason he could face jail time. Usually when a correctional officer is sleeping with an inmate, she does it because she has to. That's rape. I wouldn't trust him! No way!


----------

